# Khan vs Canelo



## Bigdaddy212 (May 7, 2016)

Didn't see the fight but saw a still pic of khan on the mat and he looked dead they say he got blasted and by the looks of it he did

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/alvarez-kos-khan-retain-wbc-middleweight-title-042920190--box.html#


----------



## Corso312 (May 8, 2016)

Triple G will steamroll Alvarez.


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (May 8, 2016)

Agreed


----------



## a mongo frog (May 8, 2016)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> Agreed


Without google can you name 4 fighters GGG has fought?


----------



## testiclees (May 8, 2016)

I get the sense that not many are looking to face him


----------



## Corso312 (May 8, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Without google can you name 4 fighters GGG has fought?





Everybody ducks him, he can't force these cowards to fight.


----------



## Corso312 (May 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I get the sense that not many are looking to face him






Alvarez been ducking him for long time, nobody wants to get in the ring with Triple G..who has Alvarez fought? Khan? Lol..dude got no chin, May weather embarrassed him and Floyd won't go near gannady.


----------



## testiclees (May 8, 2016)

Mayweather is a fucking riot

2/16

"When asked by fans recently if he would be willing to fight Golovkin, Mayweather said that he can barely make the welterweight limit of 147lbs, and he doesn’t see how he could make the upper middleweight limit of 160lbs for a fight against Golovkin. But in the next breath, Mayweather says that Golovkin is a basic fighter, nothing special, and an easy opponent for him at middleweight.

“I can barely make 147, so how can I fight at 160,” said Mayweather to Fighthype. “Triple G, I mean, not being disrespectful, but he’s straight up and down, no special effects. That’s easy work…with the Pacquiao fight, you know, 10 rounds to 2, that was a blowout,” said Mayweather."

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2016/02/mayweather-triple-g-would-be-easy-work-at-160/


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (May 8, 2016)

Mayweather is the bigger champ why does he have to move up in weight it should be GGG that has to come down regardless Mayweather is ducking him no doubt but when you rehydrate after weight in GGG will be 10 pounds heavier


----------



## a mongo frog (May 8, 2016)

If HBO makes those fights Triple G goes on a 3 fight loosing streak getting super rich in the process. My thoughts are it goes like this. He fights Floyd looses a 12 rounder, then fights Alvarez and gets stopped in 10 because he's to slow ( his timing is great though), then he gets ko'd by Ward and retires super rich. But none of that will happen because HBO protects him.


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (May 8, 2016)

no way GGG loses to Alvarez Ward would be a tough challenge as his skill set is high 
Floyd well............ you got hit him more than he hits you thats the problem people are having 
Take power out of the equation cause he's not going to let you get close enough to stun him the last person to do that was 
Shane Mosley who damn near dropped him


----------



## Corso312 (May 9, 2016)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> Mayweather is the bigger champ why does he have to move up in weight it should be GGG that has to come down regardless Mayweather is ducking him no doubt but when you rehydrate after weight in GGG will be 10 pounds heavier






Lol...Floyd wouldn't fight Golovkin at any weight...even his dad said a few years ago " are you nuts?, I wouldn't put my son in the ring with that animal"


----------

